# Please dont tell the missus......



## Militia (Jul 22, 2007)

Been on a bit of a spending spree lately, kinda think its got outta hand 



















And to think just a short while ago i just had a bucket and wash mitt!

All i need to do now is force myself to get out in the freezing cold and clean the car!! :detailer:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice collection mate :thumb:

Love the R32


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice collection, now clean the poor thing!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

what pressure washer is that? looks bigger than my car!!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

exhaust looks a bit different!!!are you running a upgrade???


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

nice collection, it'll get worse


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

rockape said:


> nice collection, it'll get worse


Ssssssshhhhh


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You are in good company here. You will have to find a way of concealing the amount of products that you have - you know false backed cupboards, secret compartments etc.


----------



## Vag_Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't wait for you to clean the R32, want to see the pic's!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

know the feeling - I need a creative answer when am finally caught using the secret new PTG


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> know the feeling - I need a creative answer when am finally caught using the secret new PTG


Maybe we need a new thread for generating good excuses to cover this sort of eventuality. The alternative to chat up lines for detailers :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Ssssssshhhhh


hush my mouth


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nice collection, like the car :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> Maybe we need a new thread for generating good excuses to cover this sort of eventuality. :thumb:


Mines " i need this stuff for work"  i realy dont need any more stuff, i have about a years worth now, but i want more lol


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Mines " i need this stuff for work"  i realy dont need any more stuff, i have about a years worth now, but i want more lol


^^^Thats my personal favourite, but then there is also "the customer has specified it" or the old "as i spend so much money with them the rep gave it to me to evaluate" HONEST DARLING


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> ^^^Thats my personal favourite, but then there is also "the customer has specified it" or the old "as i spend so much money with them the rep gave it to me to evaluate" HONEST DARLING


ah thanks for them, i can now put a few orders through :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice collection, lovely car too!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

as an amateur, I have had success with, "I finally won something in a free draw" but thats a one time only deal :lol:, and of course, "one of the guys sent it to me as a sample..." but some more non-pro excuses would be good.

At least all my new dSLR's looked about the same so she never noticed :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice collection and car:thumb:

I reckon you are big trouble when the missus does catch up with you


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

single all the way lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Lovin the collection although I would keep the schmitt for wheels and sills!!! Yea my wife has now given up but she did love watching me squirm as I thought of an excuse!!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice collection :thumb:

My collection is growing too - luckily my missus hasn't a clue what it is or what its for - so i use the _'i need this to clean your car' _line


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> what pressure washer is that? looks bigger than my car!!


it looks like one of mine which is a karcher 4040


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> know the feeling - I need a creative answer when am finally caught using the secret new PTG


Well, with modern cars all being computer diagnosed I had to buy my ptg to plug in to her car to improve her mpg I am sure I read it also has the ability to measure the paint thickness on cars:lol: You can't beat a multi purpose tool


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice collection there fella! :thumb: It looks like a KB4040 as I've got the KB6060 which has an extra dial on top.

Blooming jetwash is miles bigger than I expected when I brought mine! *lol*


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Healthy collection there. One thing tho, buy yourself a box to keep the mf's in to stop them picking up dust & dirt.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Nice collection there fella! :thumb: It looks like a KB4040 as I've got the KB6060 which has an extra dial on top.
> 
> Blooming jetwash is miles bigger than I expected when I brought mine! *lol*


Yeah got mine a few days ago, looked smaller in the picture. Was so big it arrived minus a wheel attached.....


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

keep her car clean also that might keep her quite (fingers crossed 4 u)


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice collection there...:thumb: and your wife doesn't know about it yet...I like your style :lol:

Buy flowers, wear body armour


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> Nice collection there...:thumb: and your wife doesn't know about it yet...I like your style :lol:
> 
> Buy flowers, wear body armour


Nice Collection! And beware of Multipla, he is a bit, how shall I puy it  , a bit 'funny' sometimes..... :wave:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice collection there can't wait to see the pics once the R32 is clean..


----------



## Militia (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Can you believe that i still haven't got round to washing the car  , unlike those part-timers  that are off through christmas, some of us are working straight through  

Anyway should get it done this weekend weather permitting and finally get a chance to use the new products.

Also ordered a foam lance for the Karcher so cant wait to get the snow effect. :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

That makes me feel better as I’ve only spent around £150 but got a basket of £240 sitting there on a site but that has that new Megs machine.


My justification I don’t gamble or smoke and drink very little some of my friends can Burn £50 on Cigarettes a week for the pleasure of killing themselves So at least I’m buying stuff that I can use and get some pleasure out of.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Love the R32


Seen this car at a recent Scottish Meet, lets just say theres more to it than what meets the eye.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

i personally think you lot need to grow a pair :lol:

i go out, i earn my money... how i spend it is my choice 

note to self - do not allow the missus to sign up on here :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

eshrules said:


> i personally think you lot need to grow a pair :lol:
> 
> i go out, i earn my money... how i spend it is my choice
> 
> note to self - do not allow the missus to sign up on here :thumb:


RIP Eshrules


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Dont worry mate there's plenty of room on your shelves just move things about as you add them she'll never notice !  

good call on the box for the mf's :thumb: 

Baz


----------

